# Getting Water Salts to Dissolve Properly.



## Fat Bastard (11/10/14)

Look, I might be splitting hairs here, but how does one get their calcium carbonate and sulphate additions to dissolve? Since I've been using the new rig I've noticed that the salt additions to the HLT never seem to dissolve properly and leave a thin film of white stuff on the bottom of the 90l HLT. I've got it recirculating with a return to the bottom if the tank, and I try to dissolve it overnight Ina little conical flask, but still it deposits it's doings on the bottom of my HLT. That being said, my pH measures fine. 

Am I just being pedantic?

Cheers, FB


----------



## pk.sax (11/10/14)

What could dissolve did dissolve.


----------



## pyrosx (11/10/14)

All the regulars, except for Calcium carbonate dissolve easily in water - CaSO4, MgSO4, CaCl, Bicarb, Table salt etc.

The one that doesnt, is Chalk. It's basically just not water soluble.

Kaiser goes into it in great detail here: http://braukaiser.com/wiki/index.php?title=Building_brewing_water_with_dissolved_chalk

... but basically, if i remember correctly - pressurise the water, and more chalk will dissolve into it


----------



## Fat Bastard (11/10/14)

Errata: I meant calcium chloride not calcium carbonate. I have been experimenting with calcium carbonate in the mash on dark beers and I can only assume this is what has clouded my mind. I dunno if it dissolves or not. I can't tell amongst the spent grain! 

Cheers,

FB


----------



## Yob (11/10/14)

I stopped adding to the HLT for this reason, I now just add to the mash


----------



## Fat Bastard (11/10/14)

What about your sparge additions? Or do you not bother with that and give the mash the full charge?


----------



## manticle (12/10/14)

Is your sparge water particularly alkaline?


----------



## neal32 (12/10/14)

I add all my salts to the mash now for that reason.  For my sparge I just use RO water, maybe with a touch of lactic acid.


----------



## Fat Bastard (12/10/14)

manticle said:


> Is your sparge water particularly alkaline?


pH 7.2. Sydney water. Apologies for the brief reply, currently mashing.


----------



## manticle (12/10/14)

Personally I'd get your mash to the right pH and use any remaining salts to get calcium levels and flavour enhanceiment desired by adding to mash or boil (I add to mash and boil). 7.2 is basically neutral - alkaline water is bad for sparging. Otherwise mash and boil pH are most important.


----------



## rockeye84 (12/10/14)

Yeh I stopped doing hlt when I started noticing white chalky residue & build up on my element & inside the pot. Add to strike water give it a good stir, Once ya add grain & the ph drops everything gets dissolved. My mash tun sparkles after a brew as if I've cleaned it with CLR, I obviously from the low ph.


----------



## Dan Pratt (12/10/14)

Hi FB, 

I used to add mine to the strike water and always had a cloudy and what appeared to be in dissolved amount at the base. I listened to a podcast and a pro brewer talked about adding to salts and they add them to the conveyor as the malt travels up to the mash tun so......Now I add my salts and minerals to the grist before mashing in.

Just tip them onto the top of the grist, stir the grist around a bit to blend in and then pour the contents into the mash tun. If you under let then just add them and stir then start water. 

Dan


----------



## Let's Brew Beer (30/7/18)

i read somewhere that calcium carbonate is only fully soluable if carbolic acid is introduced. Apologies for the necro.


----------

